# Banjo Minnows



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Well my grandfather ordered 2 sets of banjo minnows one for him and one for me.
Anyone use em? I'm pretty sure its just another scam but just wondering.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

They actually work really well. I love me some banjo.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats good to know cheech 8)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing magic about them. They have a good action as they are falling.
No better and no worse than many other plastic jigs.


----------



## fish4me (Jun 19, 2008)

I have had the banjo minnow for several years and have never caught a fish on them. I always hear mixed reviews though.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

My buddy said they just came out with some new style, is that what yours is? My brother bought the first banjow minnows back in the day and he never caught or even foul hooked a fish and he was really good at fishing with any meathod. So I have always just decided that the footage on the tv is some starved fish in a controlled area.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

A buddy and I split the cost of the set when we saw it at wal-mart in vernal about ten years ago. We had our poles in his samurai and headed to steinaker. We caught quite a few bass from the shore. Then we used them in Brough back when it had bass. We only caught bass on them. Never did catch a trout. I think I have one green tiger striped one left. Haven't put it in the water for years. 

In a nutshell, worked for bass, and not all species like they claimed. At least in our experience.


----------



## Beaver-50 (Jun 6, 2008)

The banjo is just like any soft if fished right they work well if you just through them out and reel them in they don't just like most fishermen some work and some don't. Just like me somes times I do and sometimes I don't.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Remember that most lures are not designed to catch fish. They are designed to catch fishermen. :wink:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I've heard they work great on bass...but I've never used them. Been meaning to though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> .................. We had our poles in his samurai and headed to steinaker. We caught quite a few bass from the shore. Then we used them in Brough back when it had bass............................


What's a "Brough"?


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

I got a set from Walmart back in the late 90s. I used them sporadically. Caught some nice smallies and largemouth bass with them at Deer Creek, and a nice bucketmouth at Utah Lake as well. The are incredibly realistic looking, but they're no magic lure. I found that I could only catch fish with them if I could see the strike and set the hook. I never have been good at detecting the subtle strikes from deep fish in stained water.

Never caught anything but bass on them. Never really tried them for trout though.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I bought some Banjo Minnows back when I was 14...so that must have been...11 years ago. I think they are fun to fish with, can't say I have had a ton of luck with them, but then again, I didn't really fish with anything aside from Powerbait until I came home from my mission.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I try and stay away from anything that has a refference of banjos and the outdoos.


----------

